# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  tren ace for contest prep

## freak1

just curious how many of you run tren ace durign your contest prep.how much do you run and do you do ed or eod injjections ?also do you run your test lower ,same or higher?also if say you usually run masteron for youn prep would you still run it or drop it in favor of the tren.im just very curious about tren.i know its a harsh compound but sounds like it wrks great and alot of guys seem to luv it.i knw most will say dnt think about it since its only my 2nd cycle though .any thoughts would be appreciated ty

----------


## hankdiesel

> just curious how many of you run tren ace durign your contest prep.how much do you run and do you do ed or eod injjections ?also do you run your test lower ,same or higher?also if say you usually run masteron for youn prep would you still run it or drop it in favor of the tren.im just very curious about tren.i know its a harsh compound but sounds like it wrks great and alot of guys seem to luv it.i knw most will say dnt think about it since its only my 2nd cycle though .any thoughts would be appreciated ty


when is your show?

----------


## freak1

end of june .now any thoughts on my post??

----------


## hankdiesel

I just did a show on Sat and have another one in 4 weeks. I'm running the tri-tren version at 450mg per week. My test dose is higher than that but I'll drop it back down once I get closer to the next show.

----------


## freak1

how do u like tren bro?do u run masteron as well or is there no need when runnin tren?my last prep (which was my 1st) i ran test p and mast as my base compounds. and do u pin ed or eod?and i assume its wit test p of course .any advice would be greatyly appreicated ty

----------


## hankdiesel

I'm running it with omnadren 's right now. I'll switch to prop at 2 weeks out. This is the first prep where I'm running both mast and tren . Usually it's just tren. It is extremely valuable in any contest prep. I pin Mon/Wed/Fri. Remember, it is the tri-tren version so it has long esters in it also.

----------


## freak1

awesome thx bro.im really thinking about giving it a try this rounjd

----------


## human project

Tren is by far my favorite compound. I prefer the hex to any other ester. Works far better for me and all my friends agree. All my gym buddies have switched from the a. I know everyone says ester is just length of time it lasts in your system but with tren there seems to be a big difference.

----------


## freak1

srry human project was excatlty is hex?

----------


## auslifta

Hexanoate- 9 day half life ester attached to trenbolone .

----------


## freak1

o i c.so what makes it better than reg tren ace?

----------


## t-gunz

i dont compete. but using both tren e and tren ace. i find tren e not to be ideal for me. i get way more of a kick and results from tren ace.

never tried tri tren. 

have u ran tren at all mate?

----------


## hankdiesel

> o i c.so what makes it better than reg tren ace?


You don't have to shoot it as often. Tran A packs a better punch though as was already stated.

----------

